# How Soon to Bring Infant to Church



## JML (Feb 21, 2013)

I am aware that the paedobaptist will obviously have a different viewpoint on this due to baptism, but I want your thoughts on this. My 3rd child was born last Friday and my wife took him to a normal pediatric appointment yesterday. The pediatrician told my wife that he should be kept away from public gatherings, including church, for 8 weeks. This did not seem to be a canned request but he mentioned the time of year and flu season, etc.

This seems like an extremely long time. With our first two, they only missed the first Lord's Day after birth and were in church by week 2. I don't agree with his request for many reasons but I was wondering,

How long do you keep your newborns away from crowds for health reasons?


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 21, 2013)

I took them right away. Don't misconstrue this as medical advice!


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 21, 2013)

Whenever mother is ready to go to worship. If breastfeeding, child will be fine.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 21, 2013)

Our pediatrician shamed us into waiting 6 wks on our first. Our second through fifth were in church the next Sunday. And, as for flu season, three were born the week of Christmas and one in late November.


----------



## Andres (Feb 21, 2013)

Our son was born late on a Saturday night. We all missed church the next day, but we were all in attendance the next Lord's Day, including our 8 day old. We didn't let anyone hold him for a few weeks but we took him out in public as young as 2-3 weeks and he was fine.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 21, 2013)

We waited about two weeks. But if viruses are going around and your pediatrician has cause to be extra concerned in your case, there's nothing wrong with at least considering the doc's advice. It sounds like you have extra cautious doctor, but that isn't always bad.

It's exciting to bring a new baby to church for the first time, but no law says they (or mom) have to be there within a certain timeframe. Some doctors and some parents will choose to be more cautious than others, and that's okay. It doesn't mean they're any less spiritual.


----------



## Herald (Feb 21, 2013)

John, I don't think baptismal position should play into the decision at all. You and your wife have to decide whether to acquiesce to your physician's recommendations or not. Outside of medical reasons, I strongly encourage children of all ages to be in church on the Lord's Day. After all, the Word is the ordinary means of salvation.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 21, 2013)

Unless there are unusual health concerns (like some bad virus going around, etc.), I think your pediatrician is out to lunch - 8 weeks is a tremendously long time. As has already been noted, if you're breastfeeding (your wife I mean!) then there should be little concern, as the mother's milk provides good immunity for the child. We took each of our girls to church the 2nd sunday after birth, and they were born in January, May, September and November.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 21, 2013)

In part, the time of the year matters here. And it's not just the normal viruses and such. With Grace, she was at risk for RSV, which would have long-term implications if she had contracted it. She spent a month in the NICU, then we were told to keep her out another 3-4 weeks. Actually, it may have been even longer than that. She was born on January 15 and it seems like it was late March before she sat through a public worship service.

During that time frame, I would call my wife's cell phone with my cell phone at the beginning of the service. She would put her phone on speaker and listen in on the service with us, so Gracie was getting worship instruction as soon as we were able to safely.


----------



## JoannaV (Feb 21, 2013)

Some families seem more susceptible to illness than others. We are generally quite healthy so that influences how I think about viruses and the such. But if I was someone who easily contracted the flu etc then I would probably be more careful with what I exposed my newborn to.
I suppose it might also depend on the church. If yours is full of sickly people who touch babies you may be more cautious haha.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 21, 2013)

RSV and norovirus are killing babies this year. I'm not generally an alarmist, but if the baby hasn't had the RSV vaccine, I'd keep away from crowds right now. I'm all for letting them be exposed to common germs, but I have a half-dozen babies on my prayer list just from RSV and/or pneumonia---nearly all are in the NICU/PICU or just released. I'm also big on the immunities passed through nursing, but three of the babes on my list are exclusively breast-fed. RSV causes permanent damage to most of those who contract it.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually, your doctor's advice doesn't sound all that crazy to me. We have six children, two of which had pneumonia before they were a month old. One of the babies that developed pneumonia was born in mid March. I was sick and running a fever when he was born, so he was exposed to that virus immediately. When we brought him home, the other children were sick. And, by three weeks, he was at the pediatricians and was diagnosed with pneumonia. Having babies on antibiotics, at such a young age, doesn't usually have very good effects. And, what's just a cold to an adult or older child can be potentially more serious for a newborn.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 21, 2013)

My husband is a Virologist and this "virus" season is abnormally busy (Norovirus & RSV as mentioned above)

My January baby stayed at home until 6 weeks of age (first child & extra precaution taken)
My April baby was released from the hospital on the Lord's day & was in evening worship that day (2nd child) Note: That was the year that SWINE FLU was horrible 
So, we made sure we communicated our own 6 weeks "no touch & not too close" rule!
My November baby was born on the LORD's Day so he was a week old when we took him (3rd Child)

If you should decide to bring your newborn to church before the doctor recommended 8 weeks ...
1) You do so at a greater level of risk this year than any of the last 10 my husband has been a Virologist.
2) You'll need to make sure absolutely NO ONE touches the baby or even gets close (to the point of coming across rude)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 21, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> 2) You'll need to make sure absolutely NO ONE touches the baby or even gets close (to the point of coming across rude)


]
Yep. People can be contagious and not know it until hours or a couple days later, they think their cold is just non-contagious allergies, etc. I'm sure people thought we were a little first-time parent crazy, but Gracie was two months early, spent a month in the NICU, etc., so we were a little cranky about it. The NICU even gives out hang tags for infant carriers in the shape of a stop sign that tells people not to touch the baby, to wash hands, etc.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 22, 2013)

Our second child was born Jan 5 this year. She came to prayer meeting Wednesday night this week for the first time due to illness being rampant in our congregation. Depends on how a couple of members are doing as to whether she'll attend the AM service this Lord's Day or whether we'll "pipe it in" to her through the cell phone. (Due to some significant complications my wife was unable to nurse this child, so the antibodies / immunities have been a concern for us. 

Regardless, she should be in worship regularly within the next couple of weeks.


----------

